# Is there Tension in the Sixers locker room with John Salmons



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

From what I have heard and read recently and those who know me here know I dont post nonsense is that, AI is pushing to have Salmons taken out of the rotation entirely. I mentioned this at the beginning of the pre-season that Salmons doenst like Igoudala and its been festering since and if you watched the Hawks game you say AI give Salmons the look of death and when he took that last shot Iggy is looking at him like Kyle is wide open. Tur definition of a selfish player if you ask me. Trying to be the hero.

The veterans that said they came up to him and encouraged him was Kevin Ollie. Thats it.

I told you guys Salmons is the worst.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> From what I have heard and read recently and those who know me here know I dont post nonsense is that, AI is pushing to have Salmons taken out of the rotation entirely. I mentioned this at the beginning of the pre-season that Salmons doenst like Igoudala and its been festering since and if you watched the Hawks game you say AI give Salmons the look of death and when he took that last shot Iggy is looking at him like Kyle is wide open. Tur definition of a selfish player if you ask me. Trying to be the hero.
> 
> The veterans that said they came up to him and encouraged him was Kevin Ollie. Thats it.
> 
> I told you guys Salmons is the worst.


Nothing would make me more happy if your right :clap: That sux that Ollie is supporting him bc i would rather see him in there takin Johns minutes This is what Allen needs to starting doing with this team becoming a more vocal leader

Thanx for the info :cheers:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

To add fire to this. Apparently John Salmons feels that hes better than both Kyle Korver and Andre Igoudala. I feel like Stephen A. Smith breaking his noraml gossip


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> To add fire to this. Apparently John Salmons feels that hes better than both Kyle Korver and Andre Igoudala. I feel like Stephen A. Smith breaking his noraml gossip


lol.he is a bad player and even more then that he is stupid?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

looks like him and Hunter are on the trading block.

Here's more:

"Coach Mo was most vocal at Sammy in Atlanta especially since he didn't get off the bench during a 20 second timeout. He called him out by name in the lockerroom. He has been pouty all year, and the money has definitely changed him. It's a shame because I strongly supported giving him to Phoenix last year for Joe Johnson, and then I supported at least exploring a sign & trade. AI and his co-signer Nailon were killing Salmons in the lockerroom in Atlanta. "


This team needs Mo to strictly define where and when each player will play, and HOW they will play. Salmons and Hunter are in desperate need of discipline.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> looks like him and Hunter are on the trading block.
> 
> Here's more:
> 
> "Coach Mo was most vocal at Sammy in Atlanta especially since he didn't get off the bench during a 20 second timeout. He called him out by name in the lockerroom. He has been pouty all year, and the money has definitely changed him. It's a shame because I strongly supported giving him to Phoenix last year for Joe Johnson, and then I supported at least exploring a sign & trade. AI and his co-signer Nailon were killing Salmons in the lockerroom in Atlanta. "


Whos is being Quoted here?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Whos is being Quoted here?


an insider from another board. his friend works for the sixers.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> an insider from another board. his friend works for the sixers.


gotcha cuz for a second i thought it was Cheeks makin those comments and i was like thats pretty ****ty cuz regardless he is our center right now and our coach cant be making those comments


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

During the Denver game last night the announcers said something like there was tension after the Atlanta game. He said Iverson was pissed because Salmons took too many shots when Iverson was on fire and he didnt even try to get him the ball for the final shot. I have noticed this myself....Its like he wants to do it all by himself........Just my thoughts


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

that does make sense^. in crunch time, you want the ball to go to one person, and one person only. that person is AI. i was pissed too when i saw salmons jack up those threes and air ball a shot. but as a team, they should incourage salmons to do better, not laugh or point fingers. this is a serious issue because it ruins some of our team chemistry, and our chemistry is what will hold us through the hard times. i just hope they get together and work it out. you can clearly see that salmons lacked confidence last game against denver. again, lets hope they work it out.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Rebirth said:


> that does make sense^. in crunch time, you want the ball to go to one person, and one person only. that person is AI. i was pissed too when i saw salmons jack up those threes and air ball a shot. but as a team, they should incourage salmons to do better, not laugh or point fingers. this is a serious issue because it ruins some of our team chemistry, and our chemistry is what will hold us through the hard times. i just hope they get together and work it out. you can clearly see that salmons lacked confidence last game against denver. again, lets hope they work it out.


 He should be lucky he even got in, the last play that Salmons took the shot and it got blocked by Josh Smith it was supposed to go to Kyle. The qoute going around after the game was Iverson saying to Salmons: "Who you supposed to be, Jordan" LOL I could see AI saying that.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> looks like him and Hunter are on the trading block.
> 
> Here's more:
> 
> ...


I had the strangest feeling like the money could change Sammy, but didn't want to believe it. It looks like _Kunlun_ could be right.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> I had the strangest feeling like the money could change Sammy, but didn't want to believe it. It looks like _Kunlun_ could be right.


I dont think the MONEY changed Sammy at all I think he is the exact same as be4 he got the money and that is the real reason ppl are mad bc with giving him the big dollars we expected him to mature and earn it and he hasnt yet he still has his LOW BBALL IQ so I dont think its the Money changed Sammy its that the Money DIDNT change Sammy that is the problem


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Thats a good way to look at it.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I dont think the MONEY changed Sammy at all I think he is the exact same as be4 he got the money and that is the real reason ppl are mad bc with giving him the big dollars we expected him to mature and earn it and he hasnt yet he still has his LOW BBALL IQ so I dont think its the Money changed Sammy its that the Money DIDNT change Sammy that is the problem



Cosign


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn, I didn't know we had all this drama in our clubhouse. That partly explains the way we've been playing. We have no team chemistry. 

I don't know what's wrong w/ Sammy, but I don't think it's the money.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> Damn, I didn't know we had all this drama in our clubhouse. That partly explains the way we've been playing. We have no team chemistry.
> 
> I don't know what's wrong w/ Sammy, but I don't think it's the money.


Nah not the money its just he hasnt tried to improve his very low bball IQ


----------

